# MEDIO FÍSICO > Embalses > Norte >  Azud de Castro Caldelas

## manuelra

Azud de castro caldelas

----------

frfmfrfm (19-mar-2014),HUESITO (19-mar-2014),JMTrigos (19-mar-2014),Los terrines (19-mar-2014)

----------

